# Melted 100% Polyester



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

Like many of you this is my first job to press. I have a digital heat press I purchased online (brand unknown) and 100% polyester jerseys. I followed the directions to preheat the press to 305 degrees, then when I preheated the garment, it melted. What in the world did I do wrong?  Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

tooold2dothis said:


> Like many of you this is my first job to press. I have a digital heat press I purchased online (brand unknown) and 100% polyester jerseys. I followed the directions to preheat the press to 305 degrees, then when I preheated the garment, it melted. What in the world did I do wrong?  Please advise. Thank you!


:welcome:

Did you use any type of protective cover 
(Teflon sheet, parchment paper, etc)?


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

No I did not the first time. Then after I scraped off the melted shirt, I used wax paper over a cut off sleeve and it was still melting.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have a link to where you bought the heat press?
It may not be reading correctly and may be hotter than its reading. 

How has it done on other items?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Did you verify the temp or just trust the unknown brand's calibrations were correct? I check mine with a laser thermometer gun regularly. Is your press control in Celsius or Fahrenheit. Depending on its range 300 C = 572 F


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

I have an email address. It did not come with a manual so I requested one. They were kind enough to email it to me. Is there supposed to be a pad on the top metal plate? Something needs to protect the fabric. Now I have melted polyester on the metal. I have scraped off most of it but how do you clean completely?


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, I am scared to press other items. That was the first one. I have 75 to press by Friday.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Won't wax paper leave wax on the shirt even if the polyester doesn't melt? Seems risky to me. I would think plain paper would be a better option to protect your press from getting damaged. Also I hope you didn't scratch the plate while cleaning the melted material off it. :-( I can just see the pictures of burned flesh and polyester now. So be careful.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

tooold2dothis said:


> I have an email address. It did not come with a manual so I requested one. They were kind enough to email it to me. Is there supposed to be a pad on the top metal plate? Something needs to protect the fabric. Now I have melted polyester on the metal. I have scraped off most of it but how do you clean completely?


No, there is not suppose to be but its good to have a top cover. 
Not knowing what size you have, its good to have a top and bottom cover. (here is a pic of mine but its 16 x 20) 

Clean off the plate many use Iron Off
Dritz® Iron-Off Hot Iron Cleaner - 1 oz*: irons & accessories*: sewing & quilt*: *Shop | Joann.com


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Cut another shirt into a bunch of squares for testing. That way you only ruin one more. Or use the good parts of the ruined one for further tests. You get it done as soon as you figure out why your press is running so hot. I was using 320 for 15 seconds on 100 polyester and it didnt melt. And you put something like the paper or a Teflon sheet to protect the top platen. Just my thoughts I am by no means an expert.


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't cover the fabric when I preheated the garment. It was less than 3 seconds. I pealed off some it and scraped the rest. I tried not to dig, just evenly. Thank you for thinking about burning flesh... It crossed my mind many times.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you sure it was 100% poly? Did it have a tag?


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine is a 15 X 15 Clam type. Can I get the cleaner and teflon paper at a fabric store? Can I get a cover there too? I am not an expert either but I worked in a drycleaners for over 7 years and have never seen anything like this! 
I didn't think about F and C... I just assumed. Shame on me.


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

I checked the tag, 100% Poly.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Just get some plain uncoated paper it will save you some time and cash. It's sole purpose is to keep crap from sticking to the top platen due to errors. Butcher paper or other white roll paper is fine.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

It sounds like your temperature reading is in Celsius and you were following instructions given for Fahrenheit.
If it is in Celsius, you should be pressing at about 200C.


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

Errors. I only thought about the print causing errors. Not the shirt melting.  Thank you for the tip on plain paper. 
Oh, goodness! It is in Celsius. I am a dope!! 
Thank you all!!!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

tooold2dothis said:


> Mine is a 15 X 15 Clam type. Can I get the cleaner and teflon paper at a fabric store? Can I get a cover there too? I am not an expert either but I worked in a drycleaners for over 7 years and have never seen anything like this!
> I didn't think about F and C... I just assumed. Shame on me.


Cleaner > JoAnn's

You can try parchment paper > grocery store or JoAnn's 

Covers and Teflon are usually something you can get online. Where are you located?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

tooold2dothis said:


> Errors. I only thought about the print causing errors. Not the shirt melting.  Thank you for the tip on plain paper.
> Oh, goodness! It is in Celsius. I am a dope!!
> Thank you all!!!


So you had it at 581 degree's.. yoozers!!

Celsius and Fahrenheit Conversion (helpful converter)


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for the converter chart. I am located in North Texas. I will go first thing in the morning and pick up some cleaner and get back on track. This was one expensive mistake. 
581 degrees... ugh!
Thank you all very much!!!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like your press is in celcius. I'm attaching a temp conversion chart for you. 

The paper can be just plain old copy paper. That's what I use. I don't think you can get teflon sheets at a craft store. Go to conde.com and order one.


----------



## tooold2dothis (Mar 1, 2012)

Bless your heart, Loretta! You are correct! It is in Celsius.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

tooold2dothis said:


> Thank you for the converter chart. I am located in North Texas.


Don't forget your JoAnn's coupons 

Heat Press Supplies Heat Press Nation - Digital Heat Press Transfer Machines, Teflon Sheets, Heat Transfer Paper, Protective Base Covers - Heat Press Nation


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

Im having problems with 100% poly ifi ipress the shirt at 320 degrees and it leaves amark of the teflon sheet and a discolor lookwhere I pressed what am I doing wrong and im pressing transfers screen printed transfers


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

365 xpression said:


> Im having problems with 100% poly ifi ipress the shirt at 320 degrees and it leaves amark of the teflon sheet and a discolor lookwhere I pressed what am I doing wrong and im pressing transfers screen printed transfers


Your press is most likely in Celsius and not Fahrenheit. In an earlier post I included a conversion sheet for temps.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

hotbox888 said:


> s there supposed to be a pad on the top metal plate?


No, it is a bare metal plate. Some manufacturers put a teflon coating on them, but no pad. The pad is on the bottom plate.


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

No my press reads in fahreinheit I have the proworld 15x15 heat press


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Sometimes the colors change when the material is hot but then go back to their normal color when they cool down. Do you have any stains on the top heat platen? What kind of transfers are you using? Are you doing sublimation or regular heat transfers?


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

The color didnt change back and im printing some kind of screen printed transfer on 100% polyester temp for the transfer called for 360degrees so after I ruined them lol I turned them inside out and tested 320 and it still left a color change but not as bad as the firstpress


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you pressing them with any paper? Or Teflon sheet?


----------



## 365 xpression (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes im puting a teflonsheet on top of the transfer before I press im thinking about getting a thicker teflon sheet to help with heat stahls have one


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Decrease the pressure..


----------

